# Adapter für Scheibenbremse hinten



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (13. Oktober 2004)

Mich würde am HR eine Scheibenbremse interessieren, ich fahre ein Echo Pure.

Da die Rahmen eine Scheibenbremse hinten nicht aushalten, frage ich mich, ob man nicht einfach einen Adapter bauen könnte.

Ich stell mir ein Teil aus Aluminium vor, das sich an der Kettenstrebe abstützt und mit den Schrauben an der Scheibenbremsaufnahme (verlängerte Schrauben) befestigt wird.

So ein Teil zu fräsen kann ja kein Problem sein und auch nicht die Welt kosten.

Was haltet Ihr davon?


----------



## matthias,wandel (13. Oktober 2004)

1.du hast doch deine frage schon selbst beantwortet. 
2.ist meiner meinung nach der adapter von der befestigungskonstruktion bis hin zur steifigkeit einfach nur müll! also für trial total ungeeignet.
3.gäb es da nur eine möglichkeit, wie du zu einer disc am hr kommen könnstest. du berechnest die kräfte die auf dein hinterbau im bezug auf das kräfteverhältniss mit dem vektor von der achs zur disc anliegen. 
dazu zeichnest du dir das kräfteverhältniss der einzelnen kräftvektoren auf und musst nur noch ein paar zugwerte von deinen rohren und disc kennen setzt die werte in deine formel ein und berechnest deine zug/hubkräfte. 
kurz gesagt du musst wissen inwiefern sich deine disc mit welcher kraft auf die kettenstreben "drückt", damit du so genau weisst was du an gegenmaßnahmen bei den streben einbauen musst, eine zusätzlich strebe oder ein gusset oder ein blech oder was auch immer. dann fertigst du dir eine discaufnahme und schweißt sie an die ausfallenden bzw. so das die aufnahme zur funktion mit dem hr und montierter disc steht.
4.oder du pfeiffst einfach auf ne disc und bleibst bei maggi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommytrialer (13. Oktober 2004)

das problem sind meiner meinung nach nicht die rahmen sondern die bremsen...

des weiteren ist es gefährlich wenn du an dein bike sowas montierst weil dann könnte der rahmen die garantie verlieren.


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (13. Oktober 2004)

@Matthias: Danke für die fachkundige Antwort

@TommyTrialer: Gerade wegen der Garantie habe ich mir den Adapter ersonnen. Weil beim schweißen die Garantie ja 100%ig erlischt.

Da ich jetzt schon eine Skizze angefertigt habe poste ich diese trotzdem noch.


----------



## Levelboss (13. Oktober 2004)

Lass es!

Eine richtig dimensionierte Scheibenbremsaufnahme sieht ungefähr so aus:






Ich glaube nicht, dass so ein Adapter lange halten würde, da schon Rahmen ohne Adapter oft an der Scheibenbremsaufnahme brechen.


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (13. Oktober 2004)

Levelboss schrieb:
			
		

> Lass es!
> 
> Eine richtig dimensionierte Scheibenbremsaufnahme sieht ungefähr so aus:
> 
> Ich glaube nicht, dass so ein Adapter lange halten würde, da schon Rahmen ohne Adapter oft an der Scheibenbremsaufnahme brechen.



boa ey   , wasn monster.

Jan


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (13. Oktober 2004)

WOW! Gigantisch!

Also dann macht selbst rumschweißen an einem bereits fertigen Rahmen kein Sinn.

Ist das von Deinem Bike, dass man im Profil links neben Deinem Beitrag sieht?
Wenn ja? Was für ein Rahmen ist das denn?


----------



## wodka o (13. Oktober 2004)

Ralf Stofer schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das von Deinem Bike, dass man im Profil links neben Deinem Beitrag sieht?
> Wenn ja? Was für ein Rahmen ist das denn?


Ich antworte jetzt einfach mal fürn Felix.
Ja ist es.
Das ist ein Megamo Equip Pro.


----------



## konrad (13. Oktober 2004)

wodka o schrieb:
			
		

> Ich antworte jetzt einfach mal fürn Felix.
> Ja ist es.
> Das ist ein Megamo Equip Pro.



FALSCH!felx fährt jetzt ein BT 4.0,was bekanntlich keine discaufnahme hat  

@ralf stofer:einzige lösung deines problems wäre ein neuer rahmen-im verkaufe-thread wird gerade ein brisa-rahmen kit angeboten.die brisa rahmen eine sehr haltbare discaufnahme!
wenn du kein neun rahmen willst,solltest du die experimente mit adaptern echt lasse!


----------



## Levelboss (14. Oktober 2004)

Das "Monster" auf den Bildern ist mein Ex-Rahmen.

@Ralf:
Wenn Du unbedingt mal eine Scheibenbremse am Hinterrad fahren möchtest, dann besorg Dir ein Megamo oder Brisa. Dies sind die einzigen Rahmen, die den Belastungen einer Scheibenbremse Stand halten.
Oder Du lässt Dir vom Lorenz was bauen.


So sieht die Scheibenbremsaufnahme von Brisa aus:


----------

